

Ask HN: What applications do you use to create game assets? - yawz

Hi,&lt;p&gt;I was wondering what applications do you use to create your game assets, visual or audio, such as sprites, backgrounds, sound effects, music, etc. 
I&#x27;m particularly interested in the graphics side of the question however I would also appreciate any answer on the audio creation&#x2F;manipulation.
======
bromagosa
Inkscape, mainly!

For sound, I first check
[http://www.freesound.org/](http://www.freesound.org/), then if I'm unlucky I
end up using Audacity

